# Today’s Heat Warning



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I usually have not had any issues with being outside in the heat. I have worked and survived for years with no issues if I stayed hydrated.

I have been walking 5 miles a day for at least the last six months. Lately with the heat, I try to get about 3 miles in by noon, and pick up the remainder 2 or better miles in the evening when it cools off. I try to stay in the shade as much as possible during a daytime walk.

Today, at the one mile mark, I was starting to question my sanity, and if I made a good decision to do this walk. I pushed on, determined to hit the 2 mile mark, and saunter home. Along the way, I changed my mind and headed home, just shy of 2 miles worth of walking.

It has been hours, and I still feel it to some degree. Be careful out there...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah it's brutal here. We have a pool, but until the sun passes overhead I stay out. Sure does feel nice in the late afternoon / evening. Fifteen minutes immersed in the pool seems to cool my core down for a few hours.

I definitely feel the heat and it's not great for me.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Ozone levels, air quality...we need a heavy rain to clear the air and humidity and cool things down...I can hit Lake Huron with a rock from my front porch, and it`s too hot here for a walk...that is unless you have 30 year old legs and lungs...even then, I would suggest picking a shady path in a forest instead of out in the sun.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you have a bathtub, fill the tub with tepid water and just leave it there all day. Standing in room-temperature water up to your bare ankles can do wonders for core body temperature. A useful and inexpensive substitute for air conditioning.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yeah it's brutal here. We have a pool, but until the sun passes overhead I stay out. Sure does feel nice in the late afternoon / evening. Fifteen minutes immersed in the pool seems to cool my core down for a few hours.
> 
> I definitely feel the heat and it's not great for me.


A pool is about the only way I can manage this heat. Even the MG has been left in the garage.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I work in this shit all day long. When I get home I take my hybrid for a 3 to 4k walk. Then again about 7 and again about 10. We average 75k a week. And the scary thing is even though it is hot, I know the worst is yet to come


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I now know that I had been hydrating wrong. This seems to be picking me up! My alcohol levels were down.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Today is Winnipeg's one break from the crazy heat and humidity. Only like 20 out at the moment. Feels almost cold after the weather we've had.

I haven't been power walking regularly this year but try to walk if I'm going somewhere relatively close by. I'm sweating like Shaq after a 4 block excursion. Pretty intense. But I won't complain, The summer conditions couldn't come soon enough for me this year.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Apparently I am seeing double and slightly out of focus


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Tone Chaser said:


> Apparently I am seeing double and slightly out of focus


Don't worry, it's just the humidity


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

come to Alberta... it's winter here


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I just wish that everything I have to do in the garage could be done in the basement. There is about a 15C degree difference between the two locations in the house.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m hoping it will hit 40 C.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I just wish that everything I have to do in the garage could be done in the basement. There is about a 15C degree difference between the two locations in the house.


My basement is the warmest room in the house. It's 82 degrees down here.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

When they announced another heat wave for the week here, took the week off...

I`m in the pool every 5 minutes, takes 30 seconds to dry once out.

Lifting my beer is the most exercise that I will undertake during the week. 🍺🍻


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thankfully I am on a vacation week this week. Lots of time indoors even though I had planned on plenty of trail time mountain biking. Usually I'm in a courier truck with a small fan for my "cooling". Essentially a rolling convection oven. I put a thermometer in the back cargo area and it gets to 37*c BEFORE humidex. UGH !!! Beer, A/C, and running fans to keep the air moving while home for the week. That's my week more or less. Stay hydrated and stay safe guys/gals.


Being a 33yr cycling veteran, I am well acquainted with hydration. Electrolyte tabs are my usual water additive.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> When they announced another heat wave for the week here, took the week off...
> 
> I`m in the pool every 5 minutes, takes 30 seconds to dry once out.
> 
> Lifting my beer is the most exercise that I will undertake during the week. 🍺🍻


You must be exhausted from all that exercise.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> When they announced another heat wave for the week here, took the week off...
> 
> I`m in the pool every 5 minutes, takes 30 seconds to dry once out.
> 
> Lifting my beer is the most exercise that I will undertake during the week. 🍺🍻


What beer is on top for today?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> You must be exhausted from all that exercise.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

evenon said:


> come to Alberta... it's winter here


It’s been an ok mix of sun and rain in Edmonton but I’m ready for a heatwave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> A pool is about the only way I can manage this heat. Even the MG has been left in the garage.
> 
> View attachment 321626



I'd be in mine now, but I'm working. I'll be there by 4:30.

I don't mind dry heat, but this humidity is pretty uncomfortable. Makes it a bit hard to breathe.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


>


The world record carry


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

In the 90's I was a flagger, mostly in the Okanagan and a lot of hiway work out of Falkland. In 100' + weather you drank a lot of water and the water trucks would come by and flood the pavement where you were standing. Used to finish work and stop at the Monte Lake store for a case of beer or two and then the whole crew, guys and girls would strip down and jump in the lake. You could feel your body drawing in water.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Spent an hour and a half on the back deck this morning with a student in a social distant guitar lesson. It was much too hot and uncomfortable. Also had a SD visit from a friend who was picking up some books, brief but overly hot. I sure can't withstand the heat like I could 30 years ago.

I don't swim in Lake Huron even though it's a couple of minutes away. On days like today the beach is nuts. Think I'll head to Georgian Bay tomorrow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I had heat stroke after a race once. Lost about 15 pounds in one day. Flat on my back for about three or four days and the first 24 hours we’re pretty nasty experience. Electrolytes were fucked up for a good few months after that. Anytime I was racing on a really hot day for a while after that I could feel the heat stroke kind of thing lurking in the background.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I finished my last 3 miles about an hour ago. It was much more comfortable, but I could wring the sweat out of my shirt when I got home.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> A pool is about the only way I can manage this heat. Even the MG has been left in the garage.
> 
> View attachment 321626


I am sure that The Dude is holding a white russian just below our line of vision.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yesterday was the hottest day so far and my duo played outdoors. We started playing at 7pm but the setup started at 6pm and it was brutal. Thing was we had a good size crowd of about at least 20 people who stayed throughout the more than one hour set.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

According to the weather girls on the 6 o'clock news last night we haven't had ten days in a row above 30 deg C since 1978. (maybe that's average overall).

The record is 12 days (Kitchener).

And it's early July.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Over the course of this year, the local rabbit has made itself at home in our yard; largely, I imagine, because the grass and clover grazing was good, and the shade and back fence made bunny and the many passing dogs unable to see each other. Rabbit would sometimes stretch out in a posture one only sees when rabbits abandon all caution.

We hadn't seen rabbit in the last few weeks. This morning, I saw it in the yard but it passed through like it was shopping for shoes in a Venezuelan supermarket. Absolutely_ nothing _to eat. I haven't mowed the back yard in a month but the negligible rainfall made sure precious little grew back and what is there is a little on the crunchy side. I suppose goats _might_ find a way to chew on something back there, but rabbit spent all of about 20 seconds casing the joint before concluding there was no point and moving on.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Our backyard is shaded well between ours and the neighbour's house, so it's rather lush green. The front and the rest of the backyard are not doing as well. Some yards around us look like sporadic french fry crops. Nice and golden brown and crispy. I am surprised that the bunnies and skunks aren't hanging around out back. Our cats can only see the back from our upper deck door, and not close enough to scare the wild life unless they climb the stairs. Which has been done numerous times.....much to the delight of the fighting instinct in said cats.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Think cool thoughts?









It would be pretty if I didn't have to shovel it







www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Vincent Boissinot (Jun 3, 2017)

Damn, it's gonna be 32, feel like 42 with humidity this afternoon where I live. Not a good day to work from home


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'd be in mine now, but I'm working. I'll be there by 4:30.
> 
> I don't mind dry heat, but this humidity is pretty uncomfortable. Makes it a bit hard to breathe.


Especially since you have to wear a mask wherever you go. I just read something that Texas is thinking about requiring face masks while in your own home. As stupid as that sounds (how to police it?), I don't doubt such could happen in this mental world.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Milkman said:


> According to the weather girls on the 6 o'clock news last night we haven't had ten days in a row above 30 deg C since 1978. (maybe that's average overall).
> 
> The record is 12 days (Kitchener).
> 
> And it's early July.


She's ignorant and likely young with no background in history. We've had heatwaves far worse and for longer in the 1800s and definitely in the 1930s (remember the great depression, the dust bowl, etc.)? Over 1000 deaths in Canada, with 38 C or more starting in mid June and extending into late July... some days were cooler, but there was something like 18 days over 38 C.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

We are breaking records here in Montreal...

I went out to pick up some new gear this morning but will stay in the house today since way to hot and humid outside. Got the house at 23 and its just perfect.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's 37 C right now here in Ottawa.  Also have the AC at 23.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

&%$"& Forgot to get milk !!! 

Gotta go back out ! Hope I make it back...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

33*c with 43* humidex in London. UGH!!! We just went out to water the flowers in case it doesn't rain AGAIN...............and my shirt is stuck to my back. EGADS!!! Glad this is a vacation week. Can't wait to climb back into my work truck/convection oven come Monday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> She's ignorant and likely young with no background in history. We've had heatwaves far worse and for longer in the 1800s and definitely in the 1930s (remember the great depression, the dust bowl, etc.)? Over 1000 deaths in Canada, with 38 C or more starting in mid June and extending into late July... some days were cooler, but there was something like 18 days over 38 C.



I said since 1978.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I said since 1978.


 Yes, but this is my point. There's a focus on global warming, which has now changed to climate change (since we're getting unusually cold days when it should be warmer). Consequently, people tend to go back only so far in time to 'prove' that things are getting warmer, when (in fact) we have experienced droughts and far warmer temperatures world-wide in the past... when CARBON was LOWER. Huge heat and drought during the middle ages... a mini ice-age for a few hundred years (!!!!) from 1300 to 1850. Nothing like a carbon tax to get more out of people... but what would they do with that money to reduce 'global warming?' No answer. And all this Carbon Tax is going not only to the country's gov't, but to another source that controls a majority of the world's finances. Now, a real 'weather person' would suggest that it has never been so hot since 1978, but certainly nothing like 'period x.' And so... don't freak out!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> the local rabbit has made itself at home in our yard


We have a warren somewhere behind our house. They use our backyard as a thoroughfare to the other side of the street where the old Italian has a garden. Our garden is fenced off. We learned our lesson years ago. lol
One morning while sitting out back having breakfast, coffee and cigarettes, a rabbit came zipping down the left side of the house, straight through the yard and under the fence. I figured that the local feral cat was chasing it. It was a young fox.
It followed the same path as the rabbit, but couldn't get under the fence. It paced along it for a few moments, then up along the left neighbour's fence and back down. Once it realized that it couldn't through/around, it headed back my way. Up a left path through the garden then turning and walked across in front of me. It hadn't noticed me in all this time until it was ten feet away. Just cocked it's head with a 'hey, wassup' look.
I wasn't concerned because it had a beautiful coat of fur so I knew that it was healthy.
Not many get to experience wildlife that close.
As for the rabbits, yeah, I thought about using old guitar strings to set up snares for some hasenpfeffer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> Yes, but this is my point. There's a focus on global warming, which has now changed to climate change (since we're getting unusually cold days when it should be warmer). Consequently, people tend to go back only so far in time to 'prove' that things are getting warmer, when (in fact) we have experienced droughts and far warmer temperatures world-wide in the past... when CARBON was LOWER. Huge heat and drought during the middle ages... a mini ice-age for a few hundred years (!!!!) from 1300 to 1850. Nothing like a carbon tax to get more out of people... but what would they do with that money to reduce 'global warming?' No answer. And all this Carbon Tax is going not only to the country's gov't, but to another source that controls a majority of the world's finances. Now, a real 'weather person' would suggest that it has never been so hot since 1978, but certainly nothing like 'period x.' And so... don't freak out!


Who said anything about global warming?

It’s hot.

(that’s also not to imply that this is hell, thereby drawing anyone into a religious discussion).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Who said anything about global warming?
> 
> It’s hot.
> 
> (that’s also not to imply that this is hell, thereby drawing anyone into a religious discussion).


C`mon, everyone knows that if its hot, its Trump`s fault ! ...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This ain’t no heat wave it’s just comfortable.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've acclimatized as well.
We don't have AC. Ceiling fans and keeping all the southern blinds closed work for us.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Who said anything about global warming?
> 
> It’s hot.
> 
> (that’s also not to imply that this is hell, thereby drawing anyone into a religious discussion).


Who said? I did, and constant blabbering in the MSM. I thought this was a forum about discussion; I was simply ADDING to your point. Please ignore.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

We keep the A/C set at 25 or 26 and keep a couple box fans running to circulate the air. Works well enough for us.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Frenchy99 said:


> &%$"& Forgot to get milk !!!
> 
> Gotta go back out ! Hope I make it back...


Don't you just hate that? Gotta start looking at my shopping list before I leave the store.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Brian Johnston said:


> Yes, but this is my point. There's a focus on global warming, which has now changed to climate change (since we're getting unusually cold days when it should be warmer). Consequently, people tend to go back only so far in time to 'prove' that things are getting warmer, when (in fact) we have experienced droughts and far warmer temperatures world-wide in the past... when CARBON was LOWER. Huge heat and drought during the middle ages... a mini ice-age for a few hundred years (!!!!) from 1300 to 1850. Nothing like a carbon tax to get more out of people... but what would they do with that money to reduce 'global warming?' No answer. And all this Carbon Tax is going not only to the country's gov't, but to another source that controls a majority of the world's finances. Now, a real 'weather person' would suggest that it has never been so hot since 1978, but certainly nothing like 'period x.' And so... don't freak out!


So what are saying? You don't believe in global warming?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Are we in the political forum yet… lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> So what are saying? You don't believe in global warming?


I don't. Not the 'man made' scare.
Who solved the problem of 'acid rain' from the 70's?
Is it still there? Where are the protests for that?
Global warming is a 'wealth spreading' con job.
Mother nature goes through these cycles every 10K yrs or so. We're just due.


Wardo said:


> Are we in the political forum yet… lol


I'll put a beer on for sometime tomorrow aft.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> So what are saying? You don't believe in global warming?


Climate always changes. CO2 was higher during the Mesozoic period (18 times higher!!!!) and life prospered... huge abundance of animal and plant life. CO2 was much LOWER during hotter periods that had more droughts... followed by more flood, etc. And there are a number of scientists that have concluded that any warming that exists have little to do with man or CO2, but that goes ignored and unreported. Heck, CO2 is not even that big of a culprit in greenhouse gases (you realize you breathe out 40% CO2, which means the gov't will likely tax us eventually)... that its effects are limited to a point, and that other factors increase heat within the atmosphere.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys are good, trying to suck me into a conversation about global warming. Next thing you know, I'm a stupid ass, I shouldn't do this and I shouldn't do that and I shouldn't believe this and I shouldn't believe that. I live my life like there is global warming. If I'm wrong, the world's a better place, if you're wrong it's going to keep getting worse for the planet. Nuff said.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> if you're wrong it's going to keep getting worse for the planet. Nuff said.


Still, nothing we can do about it. 
China, India and others will still burn their coal regardless of what we think.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

And come one day, y'all gonna come to clay regardless what you be struttin and frettin about.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Still, nothing we can do about it.
> China, India and others will still burn their coal regardless of what we think.


True, and so will forest fires, volcanic eruptions and other natural disasters play a part in it but when I'm at the end of my life, I can rest a little easier knowing I tried to do my part.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

According to the weather thing on line the high for the next week here might get 26' tomorrow and wet thru out the next week. 


Guitar101 said:


> Don't you just hate that? Gotta start looking at my shopping list before I leave the store.


You make a shopping list? It's easy, buy a steak. Buy what goes with the steak....potatoes, mushrooms, crab, french bread etc.. As long as you don't run out of TP and coffee you can always go back tomorrow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ad popped up in this thread; apparently if you send away a sample of your piss they can tell you if you are male or female. Given the times we live in, that might be really useful.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Ad popped up in this thread; apparently if you send away a sample of your piss they can tell you if you are male or female. Given the times we live in, that might be really useful.


I have a friend who's t-shirt says "Both". He/she/it would confuse all hell out of the test.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> True, and so will forest fires, volcanic eruptions and other natural disasters play a part in it but when I'm at the end of my life, I can rest a little easier knowing I tried to do my part.


We don't get forest fires because of CO2, nor volcanic eruptions or other natural disasters (FYI, the Sun is more responsible for things like hurricanes than anything else). Forest fires also were at a much greater frequency back in the early 1900s when CO2 was far lower. Today, forest fires could be far fewer if some places, like California, didn't pass that law to avoid any brush cutting (to save the greenery) in order to contain fires when they do occur. I'm not sure of the stats, but a LOT of fires are man made or lightening strikes... not hot days and CO2.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> You guys are good, trying to suck me into a conversation about global warming. Next thing you know, I'm a stupid ass, I shouldn't do this and I shouldn't do that and I shouldn't believe this and I shouldn't believe that. I live my life like there is global warming. If I'm wrong, the world's a better place, if you're wrong it's going to keep getting worse for the planet. Nuff said.


How do we live our lives like there's global warming? I don't abuse either heating or cooling my home... I drive only if and when I have to (I don't go our cruisin')... I try to hold by breath as often as possible (since we breath out 40% CO2). That last one is a joke, but I hope you do that if you truly want to help Mother Earth.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Brian Johnston said:


> How do we live our lives like there's global warming? I don't abuse either heating or cooling my home... I drive only if and when I have to (I don't go our cruisin')... I try to hold by breath as often as possible (since we breath out 40% CO2). That last one is a joke, but I hope you do that if you truly want to help Mother Earth.


I see your from Sudbury, Ontario. Here are a few things their doing in Sudbury to help our planet.





__





Environment and Sustainability






www.greatersudbury.ca


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> I see your live in Sudbury, Ontario. Here are a few things you can do to help our planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting... actions taken by the city, which has nothing to do with me. Thanks. Also, you have no idea what I do, in terms of how I eat, how little garbage I produce, etc. But so long as you feel like you're doing a good job, have at it. But the politicians, big corporations, the filthiest countries and those raking in the CO2 tax money likely don't care.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> We have a warren somewhere behind our house. They use our backyard as a thoroughfare to the other side of the street where the old Italian has a garden. Our garden is fenced off. We learned our lesson years ago. lol
> One morning while sitting out back having breakfast, coffee and cigarettes, a rabbit came zipping down the left side of the house, straight through the yard and under the fence. I figured that the local feral cat was chasing it. It was a young fox.
> It followed the same path as the rabbit, but couldn't get under the fence. It paced along it for a few moments, then up along the left neighbour's fence and back down. Once it realized that it couldn't through/around, it headed back my way. Up a left path through the garden then turning and walked across in front of me. It hadn't noticed me in all this time until it was ten feet away. Just cocked it's head with a 'hey, wassup' look.
> I wasn't concerned because it had a beautiful coat of fur so I knew that it was healthy.
> ...


We used to have a pet rabbit that had the run of the house. On one occasion, when his now-former girlfriend was over, the rabbit had hopped down into the basement, and was hiding behind a spare couch or something. Our son turns to his girlfriend and says: "Be vewwy vewwy quiet. I'm hunting a wabbit."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Quite a few of the rabbits I see in town are theses guys








People buy pet rabbits for their kids and then let them go when they discover what a pain they are.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Brian Johnston said:


> How do we live our lives like there's global warming? I don't abuse either heating or cooling my home... I drive only if and when I have to (I don't go our cruisin')... I try to hold by breath as often as possible (since we breath out 40% CO2). That last one is a joke, but I hope you do that if you truly want to help Mother Earth.


Sounds like your experiences are similar to mine. The people who do the most talking do the least actions - or simply don't understand what is required to live to their ideals.

I've got a buddy that's totally environmental, guilt-tripping everyone he can. Meanwhile, he drives a junky old 4X4 to go camping as often as possible, and builds huge campfires - or entertainment and not heat (that's what big fires are for). Yep, he's _very_ environmental, as long as he doesn't have to quit doing the things he likes to do, regardless of the effect it has. I ride a bike for about 30% of the local tasks I have to do (Dr appt, small shopping trips, etc), he doesn't even own a bike, he drives everywhere, and yet he wants to try and guilt-trip me. LOL

The regular occurence of 'environmentalists', each with one or two people per car (and often big sport-ute or truck) driving downtown to protest _for_ the environment, never fails to amaze me. Why can't people see the logical fallacy in their speech/actions?


{....and I'll take tomorrow morning before 10 for the 'moved to politics' lottery, Alex}


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> Sounds like your experiences are similar to mine. The people who do the most talking do the least actions - or simply don't understand what is required to live to their ideals.
> 
> I've got a buddy that's totally environmental, guilt-tripping everyone he can. Meanwhile, he drives a junky old 4X4 to go camping as often as possible, and builds huge campfires - or entertainment and not heat (that's what big fires are for). Yep, he's _very_ environmental, as long as he doesn't have to quit doing the things he likes to do, regardless of the effect it has. I ride a bike for about 30% of the local tasks I have to do (Dr appt, small shopping trips, etc), he doesn't even own a bike, he drives everywhere, and yet he wants to try and guilt-trip me. LOL
> 
> ...


Not sure who watches Rebel Media, but it's always funny when David Menzes referreses the 'environmental' people using tens, wearing pins, etc., etc., all requiring fossil fuel to make... just like it requires a lot of fossil fuel to create wind turbines (that barely last 10 years and have to be junked), to develop solar panels (less than 20 year life that's only good for powering the light in your fridge... exaggeration, but so what), or all that digging power required to unearth minerals to make batteries for an electric car (a car that requires a minimum 10 years ownership BEFORE it makes up for the cost of the mining and fossil fuel usage/impact to the environment).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Ad popped up in this thread; apparently if you send away a sample of your piss they can tell you if you are male or female. Given the times we live in, that might be really useful.


Do you know how much it is? I could use some clarification.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Would the pee sample be dependent on whether you sat or stood to collect it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

And is there an appeal process if you don’t like the decision.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

What if the test comes back "inconclusive"?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, then you’re just pissin in the wind... lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like a song to me.







Brian Johnston said:


> Not sure who watches Rebel Media, but it's always funny when David Menzes referreses the 'environmental' people using tens, wearing pins, etc., etc., all requiring fossil fuel to make... just like it requires a lot of fossil fuel to create wind turbines (that barely last 10 years and have to be junked), to develop solar panels (less than 20 year life that's only good for powering the light in your fridge... exaggeration, but so what), or all that digging power required to unearth minerals to make batteries for an electric car (a car that requires a minimum 10 years ownership BEFORE it makes up for the cost of the mining and fossil fuel usage/impact to the environment).


Now just where do you get your info? As far as I know the blades and bodies of these are fiberglass, the pole is metal....not much plastic in them. 








and their lifespan is 20+ years. Solar panels have a much longer lifespan.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Sounds like a song to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solar panels don't have a much longer life span... not sure where you got your information. Regardless (and maybe technology is better, but do check out Planet of the Humans). As for not requiring fossil fuels to make Turbines... what kind of energy is required to manufacture those blades and the metal pole? Do you simply 'form' them with your hands, or is equipment running on fuel (or electricity requiring the burning of coal) required? Same as batteries in electric cars... requires quite a bit of mining and heavy equipment running on diesel or gas.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Another hot one today... i am allready in the pool to cool off... dont think i ll spend the day outside...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Sounds like your experiences are similar to mine. The people who do the most talking do the least actions - or simply don't understand what is required to live to their ideals.
> 
> I've got a buddy that's totally environmental, guilt-tripping everyone he can. Meanwhile, he drives a junky old 4X4 to go camping as often as possible, and builds huge campfires - or entertainment and not heat (that's what big fires are for). Yep, he's _very_ environmental, as long as he doesn't have to quit doing the things he likes to do, regardless of the effect it has. I ride a bike for about 30% of the local tasks I have to do (Dr appt, small shopping trips, etc), he doesn't even own a bike, he drives everywhere, and yet he wants to try and guilt-trip me. LOL
> 
> ...


The human capacity for thinking in "silos", and not connecting how we think about X with how we think or do regarding Y, knows no limits. We would like, I suppose, to think of such persons as hypocrites or not sincere, but they are really quite normal. Human learning and knowledge is very contextually-connected; moreso than we tend to realize. So we can be VERY sincere and ardent about one set of things, learned in such-and-such a context, yet think and behave entirely opposite regarding other things, learned/acquired in different contexts, never recognizing the contradiction. I recall well our younger son's espoused conscientiousness about the environment, and his simultaneous wasteful use of paper products, leaving the fridge door open, and the water running, etc.

One of my former profs at Concordia Univ. conducted a study in which he examined belief in nonscientific ideas lacking empirical validation, and extent of post-secondary training in the sciences. Much to his dismay, even people in 4th year "hard science" programs were no less likely to believe in things like astrological signs determining one's personality or future, than people who had never taken _any_ science courses. That doesn't mean the science majors learned _nothing_ about their discipline. But what you learn in class, and what you jabber about with friends or see on TV are two separate universes that, for many, simply don't meet.

It's obviously a better set of circumstances if we DO recognize our own inconsistencies try and align as much of our attitudes and behaviour as we can. But when people don't, I consider it to be nothing particularly unusual; just humans being humans. We're both funny AND annoying that way.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> Solar panels don't have a much longer life span... not sure where you got your information. Regardless (and maybe technology is better, but do check out Planet of the Humans). As for not requiring fossil fuels to make Turbines... what kind of energy is required to manufacture those blades and the metal pole? Do you simply 'form' them with your hands, or is equipment running on fuel (or electricity requiring the burning of coal) required? Same as batteries in electric cars... requires quite a bit of mining and heavy equipment running on diesel or gas.


Aside from knowing people who've been doing solar and wind power for more than 40 years, a quick google search comes up with things like this.








How Long do Solar Panels Last? Solar Panel Lifespan 101 | EnergySage


The lifetime of solar panels impacts your savings. We answer the question "how long do solar panels last" and what it means for you.




news.energysage.com


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Aside from knowing people who've been doing solar and wind power for more than 40 years, a quick google search comes up with things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For years I've been hearing/reading that it takes minimum 20 years just for a panel to pay for itself (because they are not very efficient in producing power). Worse yet.the panel does not sustain its efficiency or productivity... you don't get the same results 15-20 years later than you do in the initial 10 years.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Brian Johnston said:


> For years I've been hearing/reading that it takes minimum 20 years just for a panel to pay for itself (because they are not very efficient in producing power). Worse yet.the panel does not sustain its efficiency or productivity... you don't get the same results 15-20 years later than you do in the initial 10 years.


I did return on investment calculations for wind and solar when I worked at Gescan in Grande Prairie...There are alot of solar products that don`t make sense and some that do...same goes for wind.

Backup battery purchase, and replacement costs can kill the R.O.I. for a project the size of an off grid 3 bedroom house. 

Installing underground cable for large turbine projects cause huge costs. My brother has plowed in miles of the stuff in his business for 1.5 megawatt turbines. A 50 year R.O.I.....

Companies like Siemens will sell you dud products. I did an R.O.I. calculation for a 2 kilowatt turbine...I calculated $60,000 to purchase and install because it required a 60` tower to access the required wind to *generate enough power to run 2 hair dryers. *The wind data comes from Environment Canada.

The little solar panels you use to charge RV and boat batteries make sense....

Small scale wind and solar works for small remote cabins, although water turbines are the bees knees if you live on the side of a mountain and have spring run off.

Partial load systems can make sense on small dwellings depending on how it`s installed and used

Technology will improve hopefully, but I feel right now that solar and wind is being over promoted because they want bucks to flow into the industries to spur the industrialists to invest further in the tech...

I`m an electrician so it`s easy for me to do the calculations.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim Wellington said:


> I did return on investment calculations for wind and solar when I worked at Gescan in Grande Prairie...There are alot of solar products that don`t make sense and some that do...same goes for wind.
> 
> Backup battery purchase, and replacement costs can kill the R.O.I. for a project the size of an off grid 3 bedroom house.
> 
> ...


What about the solar farms with a huge amount of solar panels taking up a few acres. There's a few of them around where I live. Do you think their viable?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I haven`t been involved in one of those projects. Sometimes there are federal and/or provincial grants available to help promote projects like that so they can compete...tax breaks on land and other incentives to promote "green".

So take 500 hectares of farmland and cover it in solar panels that *might* pay for themselves in 20 years. I wonder how much food that land would have produced in 20 years? Whats more important?

The lack of wide spread solar use leads me to believe there is an efficiency or longevity problem, or both with present technology. 

Suncor owns the turbines in my neighborhood, so there you have a petro company investing in green energy...cause they can afford the mega projects and have the political influence to make sure they get paid!

I think the large wind farms are experiments that we need to do..but I also don`t believe that wind and solar are ready to take over the energy demand fed presently by nuclear and fossil fuels.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd say providing power to 100,000 homes would pay for itself. 








Largest Canadian solar farm to begin operating next year


Construction on what will be Canada’s largest solar farm is set to begin later this year. After receiving an investment of $500 million from Copenhagen Infrastructure Partners, the Greengate Power Corporation will begin to construct the Travers Solar Farm. It is expected to be fully operational




www.rcinet.ca




These are just a tad bigger.




__





5 largest solar farms in the world


We've tracked down the five biggest solar farms in the world as they stand today.



www.originenergy.com.au




As far as wind goes, I think they are past the 'experimental' stage.








List of wind farms in Canada - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




ROI? If you're worried about that there's a better one with solar than buying a house or a car or a guitar. Especially if your 3 bedroom house is say 15 miles off the grid. Even 3 miles can be very expensive to run power into....cost of poles, wire, instalation etc.. Aside from your initial outlay there is almost no cost to solar. How much is your electric bill a month? Hook up a solar heating/cooling system and your bill drops even more. 
Anyway, it's a nice 16'c here right at the moment with a few storm clouds gathering. Hopefully my son has his deck restained and it's dry.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> ROI? If you're worried about that there's a better one with solar than buying a house or a car or a guitar.


I`m not worried about anything. 

I did some calculation to prove to my boss that some of the solar and wind tech isn`t worth selling. 

I could give a flying fuck what the energy industry does.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Brian Johnston said:


> For years I've been hearing/reading that it takes minimum 20 years just for a panel to pay for itself (because they are not very efficient in producing power). Worse yet.the panel does not sustain its efficiency or productivity... you don't get the same results 15-20 years later than you do in the initial 10 years.


It's not just the panels. If you're off the grid, there's also the cost of batteries and inverters, etc. - a significant investment on their own (plus the maintenance of the batteries, you're lucky to get 5 years out of VRLA's, you need flooded cells given the current tech). 

If you are connected to the grid, selling your excess power when generating (of course solar only generates sometimes) and buying when you aren't, that also requires some special equipment and an agreement with your local utility, if they even allow it. They usually sell their power to you for a lot more than they buy it for. But that varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'd say providing power to 100,000 homes would pay for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we need to wait on the solar farms. Articles I've read in the past suggest that they can be good ideas closer to the equator (where the atmosphere is thinner) and in deserts where the arid land is otherwise useless and the sun shines strong almost year-round.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks fellas for sharing your info...I`m too lazy to go over battery life and replacement cost, bearing life in turbines, cabling costs, questionable land lease contracts, industrial noise and environmental damage in rural areas, health impacts with infra-sound, loss of wildlife habitat..some of the required topics.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not to intrude on anyone's anti-science / global warming denial rant, but the heat wave the OP was discussing seems to have passed in this area.

I awoke to a nice 19 deg C this morning.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Start raising thousands of hamsters?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Why don't the fitness clubs convert all of their equipment to generate electricity to heat and light the building? Maybe I'm on to something.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jim Wellington said:


> I haven`t been involved in one of those projects. Sometimes there are federal and/or provincial grants available to help promote projects like that so they can compete...tax breaks on land and other incentives to promote "green".
> 
> So take 500 hectares of farmland and cover it in solar panels that *might* pay for themselves in 20 years. I wonder how much food that land would have produced in 20 years? Whats more important?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure these are selling power back into the grid. If you sell the excess back to the distributor, you can get your ROI advanced significantly.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Pretty sure these are selling power back into the grid. If you sell the excess back to the distributor, you can get your ROI advanced significantly.



Yup for sure...It`s that future, no denying that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This generator gonna get me through the apocalypse and then some.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Why don't the fitness clubs convert all of their equipment to generate electricity to heat and light the building? Maybe I'm on to something.


You are on to something. But it's already being done in China. I checked it out a couple years ago.
As I'm sure you know, running a motor 'backwards' makes it a generator. Same as a speaker can function as a microphone and vice-versa.
So instead of paying for electricity to run a treadmill motor, why not turn the motor with foot power and generate electricity?
Problem is, by the time you gear it down to make it manageable, it takes a lot of work to make a small amount of power. Sort of like when bicycle lamps used to run on a little generator off the front tire, you had to get some speed up to make a little bit of light. 
I don't think you could generate as much power on a treadmill as it would take to run a TV to watch while you work out. Maybe charge a cel phone in a couple hours?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> You are on to something. But it's already being done in China. I checked it out a couple years ago.
> As I'm sure you know, running a motor 'backwards' makes it a generator. Same as a speaker can function as a microphone and vice-versa.
> So instead of paying for electricity to run a treadmill motor, why not turn the motor with foot power and generate electricity?
> Problem is, by the time you gear it down to make it manageable, it takes a lot of work to make a small amount of power. Sort of like when bicycle lamps used to run on a little generator off the front tire, you had to get some speed up to make a little bit of light.
> I don't think you could generate as much power on a treadmill as it would take to run a TV to watch while you work out. Maybe charge a cel phone in a couple hours?


Just change out the food processor for a blender and you're set.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jb welder said:


> You are on to something. But it's already being done in China. I checked it out a couple years ago.
> As I'm sure you know, running a motor 'backwards' makes it a generator. Same as a speaker can function as a microphone and vice-versa.
> So instead of paying for electricity to run a treadmill motor, why not turn the motor with foot power and generate electricity?
> Problem is, by the time you gear it down to make it manageable, it takes a lot of work to make a small amount of power. Sort of like when bicycle lamps used to run on a little generator off the front tire, you had to get some speed up to make a little bit of light.
> I don't think you could generate as much power on a treadmill as it would take to run a TV to watch while you work out. Maybe charge a cel phone in a couple hours?


Really funny that you mention those old lamps where a generator was turned by placing a gear on the bicycle's sidewall. I was just thinking about that the other day when I pulled out some LED bike lamps that I'd forgotten I'd had.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Really funny that you mention those old lamps where a generator was turned by placing a gear on the bicycle's sidewall. I was just thinking about that the other day when I pulled out some LED bike lamps that I'd forgotten I'd had.


I had one of those. I also remember having a siren the operated the same way


----------

